# Freehold, NJ Group Rides



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm going to be in Freehold, NJ area for about a week and am hoping to find some group rides to join - - anybody know of some cycling clubs in the area?


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

jersey shore touring society
atlantic bike club
Princeton Freewheelers


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

If you need links to bike clubs, go to www.PrincetonFreeWheelers.com, they link all the area bike clubs. PFW rides start 15 miles and beyond west of Freehold. I went to Freehold and Turkey Swamp last Sunday and it was a 51 mile round trip ride from where I left from.


----------

